

The 100 Percent Solution: For Innovation in News - wallflower
http://pressthink.org/2010/10/the-100-percent-solution-for-innovation-in-news/

======
awaz
A piece of information becomes "news" when it brings a level of surprise (or
other emotions) to the recipient. Sun rising from the east is never a news but
it would be in the headlines if it ever decided to not do so.

So far, with the traditional media, only limited amount of news could be
served within the fixed number of pages or fixed hours of operation. With the
wide adoption of digital media, there is no such limitation any more.

So the idea presented in this article is what I would call the long tail of
news. Rather than covering just the most surprising news for specific
audience, you cover all the news that might be surprising to at-least someone.
Compilation of long tail news and the presentation of it to the recipients in
an efficient manner is the needed innovation.

